# Radon Rahmen stabil?



## Noell (25. September 2013)

Ich bin kurz davor ein radon team 29 7.0 zu kaufen.   Nur weiß ich nicht was der Rahmen so aushält.

Kann man damit z.b. treppen springen  ohne, dass man angst haben muss, dass der unter einem wegbricht?
Bin neu im Bereich mtb und hab von rahmen und stabilität keine Ahnung

Mfg


----------



## Thiel (25. September 2013)

Ist nicht dafuer geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. September 2013)

In den Anleitungen zu unseren Radon-Bikes steht folgendes:



> Trekking/City: Wege; keine Sprünge
> Cross: Wege; keine Sprünge
> Urban: Wege; keine Sprünge
> Marathon: Unbefestigte Wege; keine Sprünge
> ...



Zu Deinem Wunsch ZR Team - für die Treppensprünge nicht geeignet.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. September 2013)

Noell schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor ein radon team 29 7.0 zu kaufen. Nur weiß ich nicht was der Rahmen so aushält.
> 
> Kann man damit z.b. treppen springen ohne, dass man angst haben muss, dass der unter einem wegbricht?
> Bin neu im Bereich mtb und hab von rahmen und stabilität keine Ahnung
> ...


 
Wie Thiel schon gesagt hat, denke ich auch daß das Bike für Deine Ansprüche wohl nicht gemacht ist. 

Sicher kann man mit einem Hardtail Treppen springen, aber das setzt eine gehörige Portion Fahrkönnen voraus um den Aufschlag richtig abzufedern. 
Prinzipiell denke ich aber ist ein Hardtail für den Start im MTB-Bereich schon sinnvoll, da Du damit das fahren richtig lernst. Mit einem dicken Fully über Hindernisse drüberbügeln kann jeder. 

Letztendlich wäre es aber ganz gut, wenn Du mehr über Dein geplanten Einsatz des Bikes sagen könntest. Für 1-2 Stufen würde das Team vielleicht noch reichen, wenn Du das nicht täglich machst (etwas Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt). 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Thiel (25. September 2013)

Die laufräder werden nach ein paar treppen erstmal krumm sein.


----------



## Noell (25. September 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wie Thiel schon gesagt hat, denke ich auch daß das Bike für Deine Ansprüche wohl nicht gemacht ist.
> 
> Sicher kann man mit einem Hardtail Treppen springen, aber das setzt eine gehörige Portion Fahrkönnen voraus um den Aufschlag richtig abzufedern.
> Prinzipiell denke ich aber ist ein Hardtail für den Start im MTB-Bereich schon sinnvoll, da Du damit das fahren richtig lernst. Mit einem dicken Fully über Hindernisse drüberbügeln kann jeder.
> ...




Ich möchte die ein oder andere Treppe schon runter springen...

Aber auch mal durch den wald und anderen lockeren Boden. .

Bin am überlege.   Oder doch n specialized rockhopper 29?


----------



## mueslimann (25. September 2013)

genauso ungeeignet.

Du bist eher jung, richtig?


----------



## Noell (25. September 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> genauso ungeeignet.
> 
> Du bist eher jung, richtig?



Ich bin einfach nur neu und hab null ahnung wie sehr man die Dinger belasten kann...      also doch bmx/dirt   
Aber mit nem singlespeed kann ich eher nicht so viel anfangen


----------



## mueslimann (25. September 2013)

So war das nicht gemeint. Dein geplantes Nutzungsprofil sprach einfach nur für "mit den Kumpels rumschredden, in der Stadt und im Wald", da habe ich einfach eine jüngere Zielgruppe im Kopf.

Optimal für dich wäre ein Freeride Hardtail. Keine Ahung, ob es da entsprechende Kompletträder in deiner Preisklasse (welche ist das überhaupt?) gibt, das müßte man recherchieren.


----------



## Noell (25. September 2013)

mueslimann schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint. Dein geplantes Nutzungsprofil sprach einfach nur für "mit den Kumpels rumschredden, in der Stadt und im Wald", da habe ich einfach eine jüngere Zielgruppe im Kopf.
> 
> Optimal für dich wäre ein Freeride Hardtail. Keine Ahung, ob es da entsprechende Kompletträder in deiner Preisklasse (welche ist das überhaupt?) gibt, das müßte man recherchieren.



Um die 700 Euro
Aber da gibt es wohl nichts gescheites für


----------



## Noell (25. September 2013)

Ich glaub ich hol ein Norco Ryde 26 dirtbike. taugt der rahmen was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die laufräder werden nach ein paar treppen erstmal krumm sein.



Kommt auf die Landung an 

Im Prinzip kannst du mit jedem Fahrrad alles machen wenn du die richtige Technik hast und die Geschwindigkeit anpasst. Schau dir mal an was die Jungs mit einem Dirt Bike alles anstellen.


----------



## dj_holgie (25. September 2013)

Noell schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hol ein Norco Ryde 26 dirtbike. taugt der rahmen was?



Vom 29er zum Dirtbike ? Ich glaub du hast 0 Ahnung oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. September 2013)

Beschreibe Treppenspringen!

Geht es um eine, zwei oder 10 und mehr Stufen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3fkhfy12Ds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW6GkqZ6kFY


----------



## Hangtime (26. September 2013)

ja das wäre auch meine Frage: Um wie viele Stufen geht es? Eine oder zwei stellen sicher kein Problem dar. Fahre seit einem Jahr auch nen Team (26"). Über kleine Hindernissen (Äste, Wasserrinne und was sonst noch im Wald stört...) spring ich aus meist drüber. Bisher hat es dem Bike noch nicht geschadet....


----------



## TreHo (26. September 2013)

Ich würde es nicht übertreiben. Bzw. wenn du es übertreiben willst, dann hol dir direkt ein DH-Bike.


----------



## hewa6254 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe auch ein ZR Team 26" und bin mit dem schon ordentliche treppen (auch höhere) und co. gesprungen. Allerdings merkt man schon fast wie das rad unter sowas leidet 
..von blockierenden Naben bis gerissene Speichen alles schon gehapt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noell (6. Oktober 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Vom 29er zum Dirtbike ? Ich glaub du hast 0 Ahnung oder?



Wie jetzt


----------



## Robby2107 (7. Oktober 2013)

@Noell:

Überlege Dir erstmal richtig was Du mit dem Rad machen willst. 
Davor brauchen wir Dir hier überhaupt keine Tipps geben. 

Du springst vom 29er Hardtail (Marathon, Race) bis zum Dirtbike durch sämtliche Katagorien. 

Erst selber überlegen was Du willst und dann können wir Dir helfen.


----------

